# Installation Java 1.6 sur Imac G5



## jb_jb_fr (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

Je voudrais pouvoir installer java 1.6 sur mon iMac G5 qui tourne avec MAC OSX 10.5.8

En cherchant sur le net j'ai cru comprendre que java 1.6 n'est installable que sur MAC OSX 10.6 donc sous Snow, donc impossible de le mettre sur un iMac G5.

Me tompe-je?

Si j'ai tout faut, quelqu'un pourrais me dire ou trouver l'install car je n'ai pas trouvé 

Merci

Jacques


----------



## ntx (4 Octobre 2010)

Java sur Mac OSX est mis à jour par Apple, donc fourni par les mises à jour logiciels via le menu Pomme.
Java 1.6 est disponible sur 10.5 mais pour Intel uniquement, pas pour les PPC donc pas pour les G5.

Fouille sur le net pour voir si quelqu'un a générer une build PPC, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## jb_jb_fr (5 Octobre 2010)

Il me semblait bien que je n'avais pas le bon Mac 

Merci en tout cas.
Je vais voir si je trouve quelque chose sur le net.

Jacques


----------

